# Feeding the fish



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

When I got to feed the fish it seems like more then half the food is sucked into the sump before the fish eat. I feed them flakes and pellets 2 times a day and flakes and shrimp every other day. What are the tricks to get the food to stick around before its sucked into the sump?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well the problem with flakes is that they stay on top the water for a while. I like pellets better. I have never feed flakes to our fish so i cant give you any suggestions .


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

The answer is so simple. Unplug your retrun pump while feeding. That's what most of us do. My return is on a wave box. there is a special program and button that you push while feeding. Pressing the "feed" button kills the return for a preset time (I have a dial to adjust) and then automatically comes back on.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

use a feed ring, or soak the flakes for a few min and throw them in and they will sink. i personally wouldnt unplug the return pump.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Why not Gump? I don't know anyone that leaves their filtration circuit running while feeding. Leave the internal powerheads or streams on to blow the food around. 

As we say locally, "why feed the skimmer your expensive foods"? Last I checked skimmers grow much slower then well fed coral.


----------



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

I wont bother the pump if I unplug it 2 times a day? I just got a new one because the other burned up.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

No you will be fine unplugging the pump 2x a day. Its good to give it a break sometimes so you dont burn out the motor.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I know most people shut off the pump. not that it is wrong or right but here is an easier way to make the flake sink. Put it in a small bowl about the size of a golf ball is what I use put some water and the flake it the bowl then simply pore it into the tank.

Roger


----------

